# Milan: addio alla Superlega



## admin (21 Aprile 2021)

Come riportato da The Atheltic dopo le inglesi anche il Milan ha abbandonato la Superlega

*Secondo Sky, la Roma chiederà a Milan Juve e Inter di seguire l’esempio delle inglesi e uscire dalla Superlega.*


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Aprile 2021)

Almeno l'abbiamo fatto per primi tra le italiane...fa comunque curriculum!


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Aprile 2021)

madonna che vergogna.

sono sconvolto. quasi come essere la juve in calciopoli. che schifo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da The Atheltic dopo le inglesi anche il Milan ha abbandonato la Superlega



Bah, che sciocchezza.
Ce ne pentiremo amaramente, abbiamo (e intendo tutti i club) buttato nel cesso una grande occasione. 
Mi auguro che almeno i club abbiano ottenuto delle concessioni dalla UEFA "a scatola chiusa"


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Aprile 2021)

Oh no,ora l'Atalanta non ci verrà più a zappare il terreno ? Sono già finite le prese per il cu.lo verso i club "minori" ?
Certe volte l'arroganza si paga..


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (21 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da The Atheltic dopo le inglesi anche il Milan ha abbandonato la Superlega



Godo

I giornali spagnoli stanno dicendo a Perez di andarsi a nascondere.

Vediamo gli italiani che fanno con l'ovino.


----------



## JoKeR (21 Aprile 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Oh no,ora l'Atalanta non ci verrà più a zappare il terreno ? Sono già finite le prese per il cu.lo verso i club "minori" ?
> Certe volte l'arroganza si paga..



Veramente mai come in questi anni sono stati Spezia, Atalanta, Sassuolo e Napoli a prendere per il culo il Milan e i suoi giocatori senza motivo.
Suvvia.


----------



## bmb (21 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da The Atheltic dopo le inglesi anche il Milan ha abbandonato la Superlega



A noi Superleague o CL cambia poco, avremmo partecipato a entrambe senza speranza di vincere. C'è qualcun altro che invece passerà una notte molto brutta. E non sto andando oltre confine.


----------



## Milo (21 Aprile 2021)

Le motivazioni erano giuste, la soluzione trovata era sbagliata.

Speriamo di trovare un miglioramento senza rovinare il calcio come stavamo per fare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> madonna che vergogna.
> 
> sono sconvolto. quasi come essere la juve in calciopoli. che schifo.



Io da schifato di questa idea mi vergognavo prima, gli altri favorevoli adesso.

Sono comunque riusciti a far vergognare TUTTI. Impresa non da poco, sono degli eroi


----------



## Le Grand Milan (21 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da The Atheltic dopo le inglesi anche il Milan ha abbandonato la Superlega



Sono contentissimo! fare la prostituta del rubentino gnello non è da Milan. Se il sionista infame singer non puo sostenere i costi del club rossonero vendere please! maiale.


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2021)

Adesso prepariamoci a un bel suppostone


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (21 Aprile 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Oh no,ora l'Atalanta non ci verrà più a zappare il terreno ? Sono già finite le prese per il cu.lo verso i club "minori" ?
> Certe volte l'arroganza si paga..



A noi prendono per i fondelli da più di 10 anni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Aprile 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> A noi Superleague o CL cambia poco, avremmo partecipato a entrambe senza speranza di vincere. C'è qualcun altro che invece passerà una notte molto brutta. E non sto andando oltre confine.



La testa del povero Zhang è già vicino a quella di Jack Ma.


----------



## Pit96 (21 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da The Atheltic dopo le inglesi anche il Milan ha abbandonato la Superlega



Rimarrà comunque la macchia di averci provato.
Come era logico è finito tutto in un nulla di fatto, ma la delusione di un comportamento tale da parte della mia squadra rimane. Ci siamo comportati da juve e abbiamo pure fatto una figura di m. 
Delusione e umiliazione


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io mi vergognavo per prima, gli altri per adesso.
> 
> Sono comunque riusciti a far vergognare TUTTI. Impresa non da poco, sono degli eroi



Questa si che è INCLUSIVITÀ ahahah


----------



## Raryof (21 Aprile 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Godo
> 
> I giornali spagnoli stanno dicendo a Perez di andarsi a nascondere.
> 
> Vediamo gli italiani che fanno con l'ovino.



Se non altro non abbiamo capeggiato nessuno, almeno quello.
Che figura, una Gianninata degna del peggior Galliani.
E ora beviamoci un bel fruttino.


----------



## bmb (21 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La testa del povero Zhang è già vicino a quella di Jack Ma.



Lo testimonia il fatto che sono rimaste le spagnole e le italiane indebitate. Stanno scegliendo tra il nodo scorsoio e la finestra al decimo piano


----------



## Isao (21 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Adesso prepariamoci a un bel suppostone



Vietata la vasellina. Io non scommetto un euro sul quarto posto. Ma tanto a cosa ci serve? A fare 2 comparsate in Europa per fare da materasso alle inglesi foraggiate dalla uefa.


----------



## Victorss (21 Aprile 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Oh no,ora l'Atalanta non ci verrà più a zappare il terreno ? Sono già finite le prese per il cu.lo verso i club "minori" ?
> Certe volte l'arroganza si paga..



No infatti continuerà a prenderci per il culo come fa da due anni a questa parte, ad usare il nostro stadio per giocare in Champions, a chiedere il triplo s noi per venderci un giocatore e a fare le plusvalenze farloccje come succursale di Torino. Tanta roba, viva il calcio etico e pulito.


----------



## Hellscream (21 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da The Atheltic dopo le inglesi anche il Milan ha abbandonato la Superlega



"Mercato e rinnovi? Noi avevamo intenzione di allestire una grande squadra per essere competitivi in Italia ed in Europa, ma la penale della SuperLega ha cambiato i nostri piani."

Lodo mi revival Is coming


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Aprile 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io da schifato di questa idea mi vergognavo prima, gli altri favorevoli adesso.
> 
> Sono comunque riusciti a far vergognare TUTTI. Impresa non da poco, sono degli eroi



scappare quando sei in guerra non si fa.


----------



## mil77 (21 Aprile 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Lo testimonia il fatto che sono rimaste le spagnole e le italiane indebitate. Stanno scegliendo tra il nodo scorsoio e la finestra al decimo piano



Beh tranne il Milan le altre uscite hanno ricevuto rassicurazioni dal proprio governo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Aprile 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Veramente mai come in questi anni sono stati Spezia, Atalanta, Sassuolo e Napoli a prendere per il culo il Milan e i suoi giocatori senza motivo.
> Suvvia.





Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> A noi prendono per i fondelli da più di 10 anni.



Perchè in questi anni siamo caduti rovinosamente,permettendo a tutte queste squadre di batterci e deriderci 
Ma ora stiamo tornando a vedere una piccola luce in fondo al tunnel.
Tempo al tempo e torneremo al nostro posto.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (21 Aprile 2021)

Per fortuna alla fine ne usciremo meno peggio di tanti altri.
Onestamente non potevamo fare altrimenti, non potevamo stare fuori prima per il livello di blasone che abbiamo e al contrario del Bayern qui eravamo con le altre 2 connazionali dentro, se la cosa fosse andata in porto eravamo rovinati per sempre.
Cosi invece siamo stati dentro ma da defilati con Agnelli e Perez a prendere le offese di tutti e ci siamo sganciati per primi fra i non inglesi


----------



## King of the North (21 Aprile 2021)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Questa si che è INCLUSIVITÀ ahahah



Io sono sinceramente scioccato. È evidente che ci sono cose che non sappiamo perché non è possibile ritirarsi in blocco dopo due giorni.
Quando fai un comunicato stampa sapendo di scuotere l’intero mod di de calcio e non solo, significa che per mesi e mesi di è lavorato in questa direzione. Un’uscita del genere fa pensare che anche l’accordo era stato trovato in due giorni ed è una cosa che non può essere minimamente possibile.
Ne sapremo di più solo quando Perez rilascerà delle dichiarazioni. 
L’unica cosa a cui posso pensare è che la UEFA abbia dato delle garanzie. Boh.....ripeto, sono scioccato.


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> "Mercato e rinnovi? Noi avevamo intenzione di allestire una grande squadra per essere competitivi in Italia ed in Europa, ma la penale della SuperLega ha cambiato i nostri piani."
> 
> Lodo mi revival Is coming



Super scontato. 

In compenso ci parleranno degli studios


----------



## mil77 (21 Aprile 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> "Mercato e rinnovi? Noi avevamo intenzione di allestire una grande squadra per essere competitivi in Italia ed in Europa, ma la penale della SuperLega ha cambiato i nostri piani."
> 
> Lodo mi revival Is coming



Beh è avrebbero pienamente ragione. Dimmi un solo motivo x cui Elliot da domani dovrebbe mettere ancora un solo euro nel Milan?


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Aprile 2021)

Isao ha scritto:


> Vietata la vasellina. Io non scommetto un euro sul quarto posto. Ma tanto a cosa ci serve? A fare 2 comparsate in Europa per fare da materasso alle inglesi foraggiate dalla uefa.



ancora stiamo a pensare al 4o posto? qua dentro non abbiamo la minima idea di quel che ci aspetta.
oltre al lasciare soli i compagni in guerra, oltre a far schifo per altri innumerevoli anni, abbiamo perso la possibilità di far rinascere un po' il calcio e la bellezza nel calcio. oltre che la competitività.

******** inglesi traditori hanno ammazzato il calcio. ora non so cosa aspettarmi.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (21 Aprile 2021)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Io sono sinceramente scioccato. È evidente che ci sono cose che non sappiamo perché non è possibile ritirarsi in blocco dopo due giorni.
> Quando fai un comunicato stampa sapendo di scuotere l’intero mod di de calcio e non solo, significa che per mesi e mesi di è lavorato in questa direzione. Un’uscita del genere fa pensare che anche l’accordo era stato trovato in due giorni ed è una cosa che non può essere minimamente possibile.
> Ne sapremo di più solo quando Perez rilascerà delle dichiarazioni.
> L’unica cosa a cui posso pensare è che la UEFA abbia dato delle garanzie. Boh.....ripeto, sono scioccato.



Anche io penso (anzi, spero) la UEFA abbia dato garanzie per una riforma/svecchiamento di qualche tipo


----------



## __king george__ (21 Aprile 2021)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Per fortuna alla fine ne usciremo meno peggio di tanti altri.
> Onestamente non potevamo fare altrimenti, non potevamo stare fuori prima per il livello di blasone che abbiamo e al contrario del Bayern qui eravamo con le altre 2 connazionali dentro, se la cosa fosse andata in porto eravamo rovinati per sempre.
> Cosi invece siamo stati dentro ma da defilati con Agnelli e Perez a prendere le offese di tutti e ci siamo sganciati per primi fra i non inglesi



ma in realtà non ci siamo mica sganciati ancora

di ufficiale non c'è nulla..solo questa fonte che peraltro non so nemmeno di che nazione è


----------



## mil77 (21 Aprile 2021)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Io sono sinceramente scioccato. È evidente che ci sono cose che non sappiamo perché non è possibile ritirarsi in blocco dopo due giorni.
> Quando fai un comunicato stampa sapendo di scuotere l’intero mod di de calcio e non solo, significa che per mesi e mesi di è lavorato in questa direzione. Un’uscita del genere fa pensare che anche l’accordo era stato trovato in due giorni ed è una cosa che non può essere minimamente possibile.
> Ne sapremo di più solo quando Perez rilascerà delle dichiarazioni.
> L’unica cosa a cui posso pensare è che la UEFA abbia dato delle garanzie. Boh.....ripeto, sono scioccato.



Magari l'uefa almeno le avrebbe date a tutti e 12 i club. Qui è saltato tutto perché è intervenuto il governo inglese a dare garanzie ai club inglesi


----------



## Victorss (21 Aprile 2021)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Anche io penso (anzi, spero) la UEFA abbia dato garanzie per una riforma/svecchiamento di qualche tipo



Di sicuro ha dato la garanzia di una bella sodomizzazione ancora peggio di quella che abbiamo subito da loro negli ultimi anni. Stanno preparando gli attrezzi, noi vediamo di preparare il nostro didietro. Sarà lento e doloroso.


----------



## Isao (21 Aprile 2021)

.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Aprile 2021)

La superlega sará là Premier.
Protestiamo perché non é possibile partecipare!
E la meritocrazia?

Avessimo avuto una Lega serie A differente si poteva anche cogliere il lato positivo.

Secondo me questo, la questione stadio, le continue inconcludenti liti in Lega.... faranno scappar via chiunque. 
Vediamo se, in qualche modo, porteremo avanti qualcosa oppure molleremo l’osso definitivamente.

Comunque non si puó che prendere atto della p profonda avversione diffusa a questo progetto e accettarne il fallimento.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Super scontato.
> 
> In compenso ci parleranno degli studios



il vero dramma sarà la mancanza della superlega femminile per noi.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (21 Aprile 2021)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Godo
> 
> I giornali spagnoli stanno dicendo a Perez di andarsi a nascondere.
> 
> Vediamo gli italiani che fanno con l'ovino.



Goduria assoluta egregio DMZ. gnello e perez si credevano i piu forti. Poi sono arrivati i mastondonti Macron e Boris Johnson e gli hanno detto: les enfants taisez vous! the party is over" . Tutti a casa maiali! Sto leggendo un articolo sul sito dell'Equipe intitolato: "perez e agnelli les grands perdants" che risate!!


----------



## mandraghe (21 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Super scontato.
> 
> In compenso ci parleranno degli studios



E ci sono milanisti che esultano. Mah.

Le cose sono andate come peggio non potevano.

Le spagnole bene o male sistemeranno i loro conti, la Juve dominerà in Italia, l’Inter vincerà lo scudo ed ormai ha un livello tale che andrà in champions per inerzia. I più deboli della brigata eravamo noi. Ora Elliott avrà la scusa per non investire e per non vendere.

E ci sono milanisti che festeggiano. Per noi è un disastro. Tanto più che lega e federazione ci massacreranno.


----------



## Isao (21 Aprile 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La superlega sará là Premier.
> Protestiamo perché non é possibile partecipare!
> E la meritocrazia?
> 
> ...



Poveri italiani. Sempre lo stesso errore. Siamo sempre più realisti del re. Mentre noi pensiamo all'Europa e alla morale, gli altri vanno avanti e ci pisciano in testa.


----------



## JoKeR (21 Aprile 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La superlega sará là Premier.
> Protestiamo perché non é possibile partecipare!
> E la meritocrazia?
> 
> ...



Beh dai, abbiamo il calcio in streaming su Dazn in Italia, in cui mi salta anche Bologna-Spezia.


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2021)

*Secondo Sky, la Roma chiederà a Milan Juve e Inter di seguire l’esempio delle inglesi e uscire dalla Superlega.*


----------



## Zosimo2410 (21 Aprile 2021)

.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Aprile 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La superlega sará là Premier.
> Protestiamo perché non é possibile partecipare!
> E la meritocrazia?
> 
> ...



bo se persino i nostri tifosi sono parzialmente contro va bene così. benvenuta olanda...
il real è il calcio, rimarrà sempre. trainerà un po' la spagna se non falliscono. ma noi ciao.

e con CIAO intendo secondo me anche la juve. con l'inter ci vediamo tra 4 anni, eguaglieranno il record di risalita del parma.


----------



## mil77 (21 Aprile 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Goduria assoluta egregio DMZ. gnello e perez si credevano piu forti. Poi sono arrivati i mastondonti Macron e Boris Johnson e gli hanno detto: les enfants taisez vous! the party is over" . Tutti a casa maiali! Sto leggendo un articolo sul sito dell'Equipe intitolato: "perez e agnelli les grands perdants" che risate!!



Cioè tu godi veramente perché la politica si è intromesso nel calcio? Siamo a posto...


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da The Atheltic dopo le inglesi anche il Milan ha abbandonato la Superlega
> 
> *Secondo Sky, la Roma chiederà a Milan Juve e Inter di seguire l’esempio delle inglesi e uscire dalla Superlega.*


.


----------



## davoreb (21 Aprile 2021)

Peccato ma era ovvio che una volta sganciato city e Chelsea il castello crolla va, avevi già 4 big fuori.
La superlega alla fine era una super premier ed era esattamente quello che serviva. 
Saranno contenti quelli per il calcio 'etico' e 'tradizione' ecc. ecc. con il city e psg che potranno fare quello che vogliano. Con il peggior cub inglese che guadagna 3 volte quello che guadagnamo noi dai diritti TV.
Speriamo che i ragazzi rimangano concentrati per domani.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Aprile 2021)

io sono sicuro solo di una cosa. 

di certo non guarderò mai più una partita di calcio inglese.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (21 Aprile 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Cioè tu godi veramente perché la politica si è intromesso nel calcio? Siamo a posto...



si si godo perché ho giocato a calcio piu di 20 anni e lo seguo da piu di 35 anni. Il calcio versione americana io non lo guardo. Il calcio è sorpresa, il calcio è bello perché nulla è scontato. Il Milan è alla frutta perché ha gestito malissimo gli ultimi 10-13 anni. Nel 2005 credo che fatturavamo come o piu del RealMadrid. Basta piangere bisogna lavorare, sono convinto che siamo sulla strada giusta con Paolo figlio di Cesare. E lo ripeto ancora una volta, chi ama il calcio vero schifa la superlega che è una roba indegna. Arsenal con una storia ridicola faceva parte dei fondatori quando un colosso storico come l'Ajax era fuori. Roba da matti !


----------



## mil77 (21 Aprile 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> si si godo perché ho giocato a calcio piu di 20 anni e lo seguo da piu di 35 anni. Il calcio versione americana io non lo guardo. Il calcio è sorpresa, il calcio è bello perché nulla è scontato. Il Milan è alla frutta perché ha gestito malissimo gli ultimi 10-13 anni. Nel 2005 credo che fatturavamo come o piu del RealMadrid. Basta piangere bisogna lavorare, sono convinto che siamo sulla strada giusta con Paolo figlio di Cesare. E lo ripeto ancora una volta, chi ama il calcio vero schifa la superlega che è una roba indegna. Arsenal con una storia ridicola faceva parte dei fondatori quando un colosso storico come l'Ajax era fuori. Roba da matti !



Ma cosa c'entra? Oggi ha perso lo sport perché è intervenuto un governo e ha fatto retrocedere le sue squadre. Questa è una roba da matti indipendentemente dall'essere favorevole o meno alla superlega. C'è stata un'invasione di campo enorme della politica nello sport


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Aprile 2021)

*S*


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2021)

.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (21 Aprile 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa c'entra? Oggi ha perso lo sport perché è intervenuto un governo e ha fatto retrocedere le sue squadre. Questa è una roba da matti indipendentemente dall'essere favorevole o meno alla superlega. C'è stata un'invasione di campo enorme della politica nello sport



Su questo sono d'accordo con te. Hai ragionissima pero io tifavo per chi si opponeva a questo progetto infame. Poi questa superlega è stata fatta in fretta perché rube e realmadrid( la rube di spagna) sono nella melma. 
Quando il Milan era nella mer.da nessuno è venuto da noi per dirci "o povero grande Milan dai che quest'estate facciamo una superlega. No no! a quell'epoca gnello e la rube andavano in finale di Champions e il real vinceva le champions di fila. Quest'anno sono in grandissima difficoltà e cercavano delle prostitute per il loro piano diabolico.


----------



## Ambrole (21 Aprile 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Veramente mai come in questi anni sono stati Spezia, Atalanta, Sassuolo e Napoli a prendere per il culo il Milan e i suoi giocatori senza motivo.
> Suvvia.



Senza motivo???? Beh


----------



## Ambrole (21 Aprile 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> si si godo perché ho giocato a calcio piu di 20 anni e lo seguo da piu di 35 anni. Il calcio versione americana io non lo guardo. Il calcio è sorpresa, il calcio è bello perché nulla è scontato. Il Milan è alla frutta perché ha gestito malissimo gli ultimi 10-13 anni. Nel 2005 credo che fatturavamo come o piu del RealMadrid. Basta piangere bisogna lavorare, sono convinto che siamo sulla strada giusta con Paolo figlio di Cesare. E lo ripeto ancora una volta, chi ama il calcio vero schifa la superlega che è una roba indegna. Arsenal con una storia ridicola faceva parte dei fondatori quando un colosso storico come l'Ajax era fuori. Roba da matti !



Perfettamente d'accordo conte e non capisco come qualcuno possa non esserlo.
Abbiamo fatto una figura indegna e giustamente pagheremo delle conseguenze, la Juve si è scavata la fossa, almeno quello mi rincuora.

Cmq fa impressione pensare che i 12 presidenti dei club più blasonati d'Europa, insieme, siano riusciti a partorire un progetto così patetico, durato meno di me a letto con Belen...ma cosa si aspettavano? Che tutti dicessero : ah ok va bene.
Non avevano nessuna contromossa, che pagliacci


----------



## sunburn (21 Aprile 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> si si godo perché ho giocato a calcio piu di 20 anni e lo seguo da piu di 35 anni. Il calcio versione americana io non lo guardo. Il calcio è sorpresa, il calcio è bello perché nulla è scontato. Il Milan è alla frutta perché ha gestito malissimo gli ultimi 10-13 anni. Nel 2005 credo che fatturavamo come o piu del RealMadrid. Basta piangere bisogna lavorare, sono convinto che siamo sulla strada giusta con Paolo figlio di Cesare. E lo ripeto ancora una volta, chi ama il calcio vero schifa la superlega che è una roba indegna. Arsenal con una storia ridicola faceva parte dei fondatori quando un colosso storico come l'Ajax era fuori. Roba da matti !


Capisco il tuo punto di vista perché, pur essendo io tendenzialmente favorevole, non ero un invasato della Superleague. 
Però non raccontiamoci favole: nel 2005 fatturavamo come il Real perché Fininvest pompava denaro a tutto spiano e potevamo permetterci giocatori top, e quindi sponsor, risultati e via dicendo. Nesta, Sheva, Rui ecc mica li abbiamo presi perché eravamo bravi. Li abbiam presi uno dalla Dinamo Kiev che aveva un centesimo della forza economica che noi avevamo grazie a Fininvest nonostante anche loro partecipassero alla CL e fossero al vertice del loro calcio nazionale; gli altri da due società costrette a vendere per non fallire.
Tutto ciò non ha nulla a che vedere col romanticismo, altro non è che “un’americanata”. Eppure il 23 maggio 2007 tu eri in piazza col bandierone.


----------



## sampapot (21 Aprile 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> A noi Superleague o CL cambia poco, avremmo partecipato a entrambe senza speranza di vincere. C'è qualcun altro che invece passerà una notte molto brutta. E non sto andando oltre confine.



già...gli equilibri economici all'interno della super lega sarebbero rimasti gli stessi (nel migliore dei casi).
Il Milan avrebbe continuato a fare figuracce..... perché contro tutte le altre 11 che pensate che avrebbe combinato??? magari un pareggio in casa con l'arsenal


----------



## Le Grand Milan (21 Aprile 2021)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Perfettamente d'accordo conte e non capisco come qualcuno possa non esserlo.
> Abbiamo fatto una figura indegna e giustamente pagheremo delle conseguenze, la Juve si è scavata la fossa, almeno quello mi rincuora.
> 
> Cmq fa impressione pensare che i 12 presidenti dei club più blasonati d'Europa, insieme, *siano riusciti a partorire un progetto così patetico, durato meno di me a letto con Belen*...ma cosa si aspettavano? Che tutti dicessero : ah ok va bene.
> Non avevano nessuna contromossa, che pagliacci



Sto bevendo un po d'acqua, ho sputtato tutto Grande metafora! 
Se dobbiamo pagare paghiamo, fare lo zerbino del gnello ti costa caro. 

Sulla seconda parte della tua riflessione, sono d'accordissimo. Infatti, i 12 presidenti sembrano 12 dilettanti allo sbaraglio, hanno fatto una figura epocale. Ti rendi conto che si è parlato di progetto di 7-8 milliardi di euro con i squali di JP Morgan? Alla fine della storia tornano alla nicchia con un umiliazione storica dopo 2 giorni di vita. Il livello di impreparazione di questi 4 scemi è incredibile. Il ridicolo è al livello dell'egoismo di questi imbecili. Tante dichiarazioni per un progetto nato morto


----------



## gabri65 (21 Aprile 2021)

Comunque robe che nascono e muoiono nel giro di un giorno a questi livello sono prese per i fondelli. Dai, non può essere seria 'sta cosa.

Pressioni politiche? Ma certo, sono arrivate inaspettate. Ma chi ci crede.

Mi auguro fortemente ci sia qualcosa sotto, perché se no c'è da sbattere la testa contro il muro.

Di sicuro la sensazione è che noi non ci abbiamo capito niente, siamo sembrati le comparse chiamate per fare numero.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (21 Aprile 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Capisco il tuo punto di vista perché, pur essendo io tendenzialmente favorevole, non ero un invasato della Superleague.
> Però non raccontiamoci favole: nel 2005 fatturavamo come il Real perché Fininvest pompava denaro a tutto spiano e potevamo permetterci giocatori top, e quindi sponsor, risultati e via dicendo. Nesta, Sheva, Rui ecc mica li abbiamo presi perché eravamo bravi. Li abbiam presi uno dalla Dinamo Kiev che aveva un centesimo della forza economica che noi avevamo grazie a Fininvest nonostante anche loro partecipassero alla CL e fossero al vertice del loro calcio nazionale; gli altri da due società costrette a vendere per non fallire.
> Tutto ciò non ha nulla a che vedere col romanticismo, altro non è che “un’americanata”. Eppure il 23 maggio 2007 tu eri in piazza col bandierone.



Il tuo ragionamento non fa una grinza ma il Berlusca ci ha fatto male quando ha rifiutato nel 2011 l'offerta dell'Emiro AL Thani attuale proprietario del PSG.

Non schifo il denaro ma qui stiamo parlando della morte del calcio. gnello e peres volevano cambiare tutto: la durata delle partite, gli orari destinati a clienti nuovi ( china, us). Con questa logica sarebbe diventato una superlega versione harlem globe trotters completamente distaccata della base cioé il tifoso.


----------



## iceman. (21 Aprile 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da The Atheltic dopo le inglesi anche il Milan ha abbandonato la Superlega
> 
> *Secondo Sky, la Roma chiederà a Milan Juve e Inter di seguire l’esempio delle inglesi e uscire dalla Superlega.*



Insomma niente comunicati, Gazidis e Scaroni ci hanno distrutto, gli è andata male.


----------



## Buciadignho (21 Aprile 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Il tuo ragionamento non fa una grinza ma il Berlusca ci ha fatto male quando ha rifiutato nel 2011 l'offerta dell'Emiro AL Thani attuale proprietario del PSG.
> 
> *Non schifo il denaro ma qui stiamo parlando della morte del calcio.* gnello e peres volevano cambiare tutto: la durata delle partite, gli orari destinati a clienti nuovi ( china, us). Con questa logica sarebbe diventato una superlega versione harlem globe trotters completamente distaccata della base cioé il tifoso.



Dove starebbe il merito e la competizione se oggi il porpietario del Milan si chiamasse Al Thani? In una finestra di mercato avremmo comprato Neymar e Mbappe (400 milioni), e lo avremmo fatto solo per il fatto di avere un miliardario come presidente. Non riesco a vedere la differenza con la Super Lega, anzi ai miei occhi é ancora più deprecabile il comportamento dei vari PSG, City etc.. , ma non ci possiamo lamentare perché la nostra storia lo testimonia. 

Le altre squadre della Ligue 1 sono in una situazione di totale disperazione, come noi nei confronti delle squadre inglesi.

Poi sugli orari é pura speculazione, probabilmente la SL non partirà mai e sulla durata delle partite Perez ha evidentemente lanciato l'idea perché si rende conto che 60/65 partite all'anno sono insostituibili per tutti gli esseri umani.


----------



## Prealpi (21 Aprile 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Cioè tu godi veramente perché la politica si è intromesso nel calcio? Siamo a posto...


Esatto, non riescono nemmeno a capire quanto sia grave ciò che è successo ieri


----------



## Prealpi (21 Aprile 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io sono sicuro solo di una cosa.
> 
> di certo non guarderò mai più una partita di calcio inglese.


.


----------



## Prealpi (21 Aprile 2021)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> si si godo perché ho giocato a calcio piu di 20 anni e lo seguo da piu di 35 anni. Il calcio versione americana io non lo guardo. Il calcio è sorpresa, il calcio è bello perché nulla è scontato. Il Milan è alla frutta perché ha gestito malissimo gli ultimi 10-13 anni. Nel 2005 credo che fatturavamo come o piu del RealMadrid. Basta piangere bisogna lavorare, sono convinto che siamo sulla strada giusta con Paolo figlio di Cesare. E lo ripeto ancora una volta, chi ama il calcio vero schifa la superlega che è una roba indegna. Arsenal con una storia ridicola faceva parte dei fondatori quando un colosso storico come l'Ajax era fuori. Roba da matti !


Quante ovvietà, mamma mia non vi rendete nemmeno conto che quel calcio che voi descrivete è scomparso ormai da trent'anni


----------



## Prealpi (21 Aprile 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa c'entra? Oggi ha perso lo sport perché è intervenuto un governo e ha fatto retrocedere le sue squadre. Questa è una roba da matti indipendentemente dall'essere favorevole o meno alla superlega. C'è stata un'invasione di campo enorme della politica nello sport



.


----------



## numero 3 (21 Aprile 2021)

E adesso ci aspettano tempi duri, arbitraggi dubbi in Italia , opinione pubblica sinistroide che rinvanghera' cavilli Berlusconiani, speriamo di finire presto questo campionato e lasciarci tutto alle spalle.
Comunque rimango favorevole ad una Superlega, spero si possa riprendere il progetto e strutturarlo meglio senza fretta.
Nel mentre se ci sarà un ridimensionamento di Juve e Inter sono anche contento, forse noi abbiamo già dato e se come scritto prima non ci affossano politicamente rimarremo a galla.


----------



## Milanlove (21 Aprile 2021)

Come volevasi dimostrare.
Era tutta una cavolata campata in aria alla rinfusa da 12 club. 

Non dovevamo partecipare ed evitavamo la figuraccia mondiale.


----------



## atomiko (21 Aprile 2021)

Si ma io una dichiarazione del Milan che si tira fuori non l'ho vista, c'è quella dell'Inter ma il imilan mi sembra sia rimasto in silenzio, onestamente abbiamo fatto una gran figura di ***** ed ora aspettiamoci ripercussioni in campionato, contro di noi giocheranno tutte alla morte iniziando da stasera


----------



## diavoloINme (21 Aprile 2021)

Avevo sposato questa novità perchè attualmente la vedevo come una ventata di aria nuova rispetto alla mafia della uefa e al marciume del calcio italiano.
Era ovviamente un qualcosa che andava contro la mia idea di sport ma è anche doveroso riconoscere che troppi tifosi sono stati eccessivamente critichi senza conoscere regole , formule, idee.

Poco male, ad ogni modo : torneremo a prenderlo in quel posto là nel confine, fuori dal confine e pure dalla nostra pseudo-proprietà.
Di colpo ci svegliamo sudati e distrutti a livello mediatico.
Nemmeno quotato che ce la faranno pagare amaramente , a noi però , non di certo alla juve che riprenderà i fili del teatrino e all'inter che storicamente e culturalmente nell'immaginario collettivo del tifoso è sempre la vittima che merita uno scudetto di cartone all'anno.


In pochi hanno capito quale opportunità clamorosa avrebbe per noi rappresentato questa superlega, in tantissimi hanno mosso critiche, a mio modesto parere, immotivate e fondate sul nulla visto che si conosceva nulla o quasi dei progetti.

Torneremo nella grinfie di figc , uefa e fifa cioè coloro che il calcio lo hanno ridotto cosi come lo vediamo.
Torneremo alla nostra bella serie A senza senso e a fare i ragionieri del fpf .
La uefa che oggi fa la morale è l'artefice della morte del calcio.


Torniamo a noi : lazio-toro la giocheranno prima di maggio?
Bentornata quotidianità, bentornata mediocrità, bentornata malafede.


----------



## Milanlove (21 Aprile 2021)

atomiko ha scritto:


> Si ma io una dichiarazione del Milan che si tira fuori non l'ho vista, c'è quella dell'Inter ma il imilan mi sembra sia rimasto in silenzio, onestamente abbiamo fatto una gran figura di ***** ed ora aspettiamoci ripercussioni in campionato, contro di noi giocheranno tutte alla morte iniziando da stasera


Sicuro. 


Ma è quello che ci meritiamo per aver fatto i valletti di Agnelli gobbo maledetto. 

Parlavano di 15 squadre e se ne sono presentate 12.
Sono bastate 3 proteste di una cinquantina di persone davanti allo stadio di liverpool, Arsenal e chelsea per coinvolgere l'opinione pubblica e far crollare tutto nel giro di 24 ore. Questo fa capire su che basi d'argilla era fondato questo progetto. 

È stata una mossa da disperati a cui non dovevamo prendere parte. È stato un errore strategico enorme. E ogni errore ha le sue conseguenze.


----------

